# Best price on Farm Pro/Jinma parts



## bigcountry1009 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got to replace the head gasket on my 2420, and I need just about all the engine gaskets. Probly don't need everyone, but I'm gonna taked it just about completely apart anyway. Any advice on who has the best price? I know Farm Pro/Homier now have a way to purchase parts on the website, but I'm not sure if that's the best way to go?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't know if there is any other source for parts on your tractor other than the dealers. My guess is that NAPA and others would not be a possibility unless you can crossreference you engine to another model sold under a different name. Personally I would just contact the dealer.

Andy


----------



## ARTRAC (Jan 6, 2004)

I have quite a few 2 cylinder head gaskets in stock, I probably have one or 2 3 cyl 20HP head gaskets in stock, prices are reasonable


----------

